# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  المحاضرة الإلكترونية الخامسة (Classification of Crimes in Criminology)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

#Criminology

المحاضرة الإلكترونية الخامسة (Classification of Crimes in Criminology)

لطلاب الفرقة الأولى شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية

كلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق 

العام الجامعي 2021 - 2022

----------

